# Floorcovering and sound insulation.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone put a sound deadener of any kind underneath their lino/carpet. We put an extra carpet down to make it more comfortable for the dogs when we are travelling, we think it dulls the road noise. We are having the inside of the MH rejigged which will mean new floor covering and I would prefer lino as 2 German Shepherds make a bit of a mess. Has anyone any ideas of what we could put under the lino to insulate and quieten things.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

To deaden sound you are talking of an insulation of at least 20mm thick.

Lino must be laid on a flat hard surface, i.e. plywood or something similar, otherwise it would be spongy to walk on. 

An underlay with a fitted carpet would help but with the dogs unpractical.

Carpet tiles are another option but again not thick enough to make a significant sound reduction. 

Drew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we used 12mm floor panels from B& Q, the type that clip together. Under that is 6mm ply and under that is 32mm insulation between battons, all resting on the steel floor of the van. No sound at all

stew


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

are we talking of sound when traveling or parked up.
the cab is the least soundproofed. inside the doors and under bonnet, then the bulkhead.
In the back extra insulation on the wheel arches.
that will cut down a lot of road noise.make the van warmer as well.

cabby


----------

